# Dometic Fridge Model Dm2652



## John46 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the above fridge in my Outback 277RL and everything works 100% except the light bulb will not illuminate. Checked the 15 amp fuse inside the trailer fuse box,the power cord and changed the light bulb out but no success. Also used a can of compressed air to blow out the 12 volt connections in the rear view compartment. Question I have is this..Is their a separate fuse in the fuse holder for the light bulb behind the power module cover in the rear view compartment. Not sure what else to check.Thanks for your help.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you look in the power module located in the outside access panel to your fridge you will find 2 more fuses. 1-3 amp fuse and 1-5 amp fuse, make sure you disconnect all power sources before you do this, ac and dc. If all the fuses check out it might be a loose or defective wire. Good luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbacker8 said:


> If you look in the power module located in the outside access panel to your fridge you will find 2 more fuses. 1-3 amp fuse and 1-5 amp fuse, make sure you disconnect all power sources before you do this, ac and dc. If all the fuses check out it might be a loose or defective wire. Good luck


To add to this

The 3 amp is the main board 12 vdc fuse and the 5 amp is the 120 vac fuse. If the 3 amp dies the whole works dies. The light wiring connection on the main board is at J2 so check for a loose wire there and your 12 volts to the light. You will also need to check for a loose ground wire. There are some other connection points under the fridge control panel but lets start here first.


----------

